# Is it a good time to start my business now?



## Francis White (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

Ive been wanting to set up my car valeting/detailing business for a few months now and have finally got my van, equipment and supplies, all I need to do is sort out my leaflets and website which could turnaround within the next week and a half.

I wanted to ask you all though as its getting closer to Christmas and the New Year (so money is tighter and also people also will be going on holiday) and the cold whether and predictions of potential snow coming..... 

Would you suggest this is a good time for me to set up or shall I wait to the new year like mid January?, with all the events coming up I feel it might hinder my chances of gaining new business. 

Thank you all in advance.

Francis


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I am not a full time detailer, I do it part time as a hobby really. Being quite active in the VW car scene I find that most of my business comes in spring / summer due to the show season.

I think you have missed the train really. What are popular later in the year are winter protection packages, but most people who have their cars detailed will already have had this carried out.

If you have anything else you can do until early next year to make yourself some wonga then I would do that and leave a bit of time free in case you do get any bookings.

I would still get your name out there, website, fliers, business cards etc etc . . . that won't hurt .

Hope this helps.
Ashley


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimately the decision is yours.Winter is difficult in this industry.

For the purposes of launching your business i would decide whether you want to be a detailer or a valeter?

I appreciate most DW members are able to do both but, It's hard for people who don't understand to justify the difference in price between the 2 services.

I would suggest marketing yourself as a top end valeter then informing you clients who have more expebsive cars that you can offer a detailing service, maybe have a panel from a breakers in your van which is half corrected to shoiw them. Put a sun gun on their paint to show them all the imperfections and explain how you can remove them and what is involved.

Detailing imo is word of mouth mate, therefore very hard to get off the ground in its own entity. I have a fair few customers whose cars i detail and they are happy to have their cars detailed in winter as the cars are generally not daily drivers and winter garage queens.

Im sure others will be along who are far more knowledgeable than me, either way best of luck mate


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Funny you should mention havaing a half corrected panel, that's exactly how I explain detailing to people!!!! 

It is a very good way of explaining it


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Volume detailing *

Volume detailing is where the most money is to be made, but be cognizant that vehicle dealership work is very much bottom-line driven and the lowest bidder will almost always be successful winning it. This is partly the reason so many dealership and high volume production shop detailers suffer from a bad reputation. Do not make the mistake of treating this work like you would detailing vehicles for our regular customers as volume work is all about speed, cost effective products and working efficiency while still producing a reasonable end product in the time allocated. You can't spend 6 or 8 hours on a vehicle detail that you're being paid $100 and expect to make a reasonable profit from. You will need to work smarter (efficiently) not harder as you'll need to process several vehicles per day

*Becoming a High-end Detailer *

Advanced detailing; comes about with plenty of experience and when someone becomes so in tune with their craft it becomes art. High end A-list vehicles and prestige concourse entrants; customers in this type of niche market will have their vehicles detailed on a fairly regular basis, especially during the concourse show season. Building long lasting customer relationships should be your main goal, ideally you want to establish a customer base that uses you not only for the major concourse details, but also for maintaining their vehicles on a weekly to monthly basis.

_What is the best demographic to cater to as a detailer?_ If you live in an area where there are people with prestige cars and high disposable incomes, the sky is the limit.

Be cognizant that the majority of the public 'just want a clean shiny car' and don't know what a swirl mark is, nor do they care


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

*no its not*


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think its now basically out of season or detailing, maybe spend this time getting your website absolutely perfect or getting the background work done. Ideally wait until earlier into next year when things start to pick back up.


----------

